# Cabelas Alaknak unboxing



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

I got the Alaknak and a bunch of my friends were asking questions about it. I thought I would post my unboxing video in case it is helpful to others also.


----------



## Grey ghost (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks for the review! This is the tent I am thinking of getting.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

How do you like it? Also, considering the size, weight, and price, why did you go with the Alaknak over a wall tent?


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

ArcherBen

I chose the Alaknak over canvas for a couple reasons.
The main ones were:
Weight. Those canvas tents are freaking heavy!

Size when packed. I can fit the 12x20 in the back of my Honda Pilot with the rest of my gear and have a quick weekend trip with the fam. 

I really like the canvas tents and they work great. But The alaknak had all the cool bells and whistles that I liked. The cup holders, side pockets, windows, and I can get 2 vestibule if I want to keep upgrading.

The material is not what I expected though. I thought it was just going to be a lighter canvas or something. It is actually like a really thick normal tent. Kinda hard to explain. But I would go and look at one first. Cabelas usually has one set up somewhere. 

In a nutshell I love it. All my friends are jealous. Trying to convince their wives they "need" one now haha.

Easy to set up and 1 person can do it. Packing it up takes a little more time because I like to be organized and put stuff away right. 

If you have a big trailer and don't care about the size and weight of canvas, then that will work perfect. If you want something a little more compact and has accessories then I would go with the Alaknak. I totally love mine.


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

+1 on the Alaknak. I have had the 12 x 20 for 5 years and I absolutely love it. I have both vestibles and would recommend you get them or at least 1 if you have the alaknak. Great tent, I grew up using canvas wall tents and I won't go back.


----------

